# Chaparral Rail Trail - Farmersville to Celeste.



## nonsleepingjon

I found some references to the Chaparral Rail Trail that starts in Farmersville. Has anyone been on it? Looks like there are a couple paved miles and the rest are dirt. The reviews on one site indicate that there are fences and other obstacles. Is camping allowed? It is a 60+ mile trail, so it could be a great over night bike trip.


http://www.traillink.com/ViewTrail.aspx?AcctID=6032398

http://www.farmersvilletx.com/departments_2/parks/index.jsp


----------



## camping biker

Hello. I have been interested in this trail and plan to try riding it, was hoping to recruit some friends to go with me. Here's a fb page on it. Chaparral Trail Bicycle Tourists and Bicyclists | Facebook


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I also found this thread on another bike forum. There's a few pictures included but they are dated.

Chaparral Trail- Farmersville to Paris


----------



## camping biker

I am doing some road stuff in January, but I'm going to try the Chaparal Trail with a motor bicycle sometime, and take a photos/video. Hopefully in January if it isn't too rainy/muddy. I figure I'll be able to go for a good road ride if the ChT is nasty.


----------



## Firefly911

nonsleepingjon said:


> I found some references to the Chaparral Rail Trail that starts in Farmersville. Has anyone been on it? Looks like there are a couple paved miles and the rest are dirt. The reviews on one site indicate that there are fences and other obstacles. Is camping allowed? It is a 60+ mile trail, so it could be a great over night bike trip.
> 
> Chaparral Rail Trail | Texas Trails | TrailLink.com
> 
> Opportunities for outdoor recreation, sports, and history buffs in Farmersville


We've ridden/walked the Chaparral Trail on several occasions (portions of it anyway). It is paved for a few miles coming out of Farmersville and then changes to dirt. Parts of it were pretty rough (and overgrown) but other parts are nice. Not sure if you could camp there though as most of the trail does run through or close to private land. (at least the part we were on) We would love to explore more of it on the bikes. If your into Geocaching there are a lot of caches along the trail.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I did an overnight trip over the weekend. Ride report with lots of pics is posted over here.

Camping biker - you'd mentioned doing this with a kit motor. Trail regs say no motorized vehicles allowed. I saw a couple ATVs on it but while I was on the trail I met up with a guy who said he was on the board of directors for the trail and he said they were prohibited and he'd be calling the local police.


----------



## Firefly911

We rode the portion from Farmersville to Celeste yesterday. Pretty rough in sections but we still had fun. Other than the dead wolf or coyote we saw along the trail we didn't see any wildlife. (last time we went we had a few scary moments with some wild hogs) We were VERY surprised seeing the water on the trail considering the drought we are in. We only had one flat ttire between us.


----------



## camping biker

Thanks for the updates.


----------

